# HEPA filters on PAPR; how many?



## jklingel (Mar 26, 2015)

I am buying a 3M PAPR and need to order HEPA filters. The PAPR is discontinued and parts will start drying up soon, so I want to order several years worth of filters. How many will a DIY person, who is in the shop frequently, but not daily and not all day, use in a year? I have a chip collector that does OK with the bigger stuff, and will likely be getting a 1700 cfm HEPA cyclone soon that will work 10x as well. I have a small Jet air filter up near the ceiling. Shop is 22×30 x 12 high. I also have an 8" fan, approx 500-600 cfm that I can run when it is not too cold; don't use it much as it is generally "too cold". Thanks for the guess.


----------



## jklingel (Mar 26, 2015)

nobody uses papr's? nobody likes me? hello? thanks. j


----------

